# Brainstorming A Bit...



## CellyCell (Nov 14, 2007)

...so like, there's been talk how MUT isn't the same as how it use to be.

I'm sure some have gotten PMs from the MODs and read certain threads about requesting help and such and unfortunately not many have even participated in that.

For all members, new and old ones - what would make MUT better place for you guys?

I think this should be an active, open discussion on what should be improved - what you wished members would do or behave like. How MODs should go about things. Just discuss what you like, don't like... no holding back.

As long as it's said respectfully and not getting personal... the MODs/Tony will have no problem with this thread, right?

I'm sure you'll say "this thread will be watched closely" and not shut it down because you heart Celly. Mwahaha.

-------------

I've already sent a PM about changing the Dare to be Challenge and how it should be done now in hopes of more participation.

-------------

And before I forget, because I didn't want to make a seperate thread, I'm going to be making more profile templates/designs. Any request for one - just ask or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2007)

Great idea Celly!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 14, 2007)

I like the site as is. There's been a few people who said they'd like to see more FOTDS and DTBs.. (including more from myself) but that's all that i can think of at the moment.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing that always irks me is when someone posts something and they get the immediate "this has been posted before. Use the search button". While there are some subjects that are covered ad nauseum here, If someone has a question about something, I'd rather see a new thread than an old one from 2005. I usually don't pay attention if I see a thread that old pop back up.

I am also ok with people having differing opinions but it is obvious when someone is fishing and needing to take out there frustrations here instead of the one at home that they are really mad at. I don't get involved. Most of us who have been here a while know the ones who thrive on drama and we can choose to not read or respond....I think the mods do a good job cutting it off but just like this new thread on female degradation. That's a boiler waiting to overflow from a poster that fanned some flames on another post. If I want to really discuss things that serious it probably won't be here.

I'm also ok with personal info. Let's face it, there are some people that are here and look for advice here b/c they really don't have anyone to get it from or they have cultivated friendships here and are asking you because they "know" you and feel comfortable doing it. If I think someone really needs advice, I'll offer it. We are human and it's nice to feel like someone, anyone in the world cares. We are a diverse group of women and men with many different takes on subjects and I post "some" of my personal stuff here. I feel supported and sometimes (like now) I need it.

We need to ALL welcome newbies. They are much more likely to get involved when welcomed. Check your introductions often old members and make them feel wanted.

Participate in MOTM. Damn shame we have so many members and there might be 20 votes. Come on. get involved. Check it even after you voted. You might have been nominated.

Enter DTB's and FOTD's if you want to. I'm telling you that none of you can fake interest enough for me that I would think you want to see mine. I do the same boring thing daily and I know it so I won't make you suffer, but for those with skills...you know who you are....get going. People like me enjoy seeing it and sometimes pick up an idea so maybe one day my look won't be so boring and I'll participate. I don't feel guilty for not doing it though.

I like having so many topics to choose to post to. Sometimes I wanna talk makeup and sometimes I don't. Like Karren said in a blog post, a one topic forum can be a boring forum and I would probably not be here if that was the only thing I had to talk about. Diversity cultivates interest and participation. Many people just don't know enough about makeup and they want to learn but have nothing to add to a discussion so at least while they are learning they can stay active here.

I have more but I need to get dressed for work. More later.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 14, 2007)

Great stuff, Kelly!

Ah... I'm too excited to hear responses, seriously... the nerd in me has awaken.

And you so reminded me of the bumping of older threads. I think if duplicates are made - delete the older ones and keep the newer ones. Since people's thoughts/advices do change over time.... it irks me too to be reminded to use the search button and such.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with KellyB! I love MUT the way I've found it. I really enjoy participating, there is so much to learn and hopefully I can contribute thiings also.


----------



## Karren (Nov 14, 2007)

I love this place and for me its hard to imagine it being better than it is but I'll take your word for it.. And I have a couple small things.. In the Fashion Forum.. With OOTD getting popular why not make it a sub-forum and since there's a lot of threads on Star's fashion also make it one... Maybe the sub-forums should be something like........

General Fashion

Accessories

OOTD

Celeb Fashion

Maybe even do a monthly OOTD and vote on the cutest outfit!

Just some things floating around in my head.. Lol


----------



## Jessica (Nov 14, 2007)

Well said Kelly


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2007)

I like this, Celly.


----------



## Nox (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I was one of the few that actually sent a PM back to the Mods.

Celly, and some others, you already know what's going down for Saturday, so hopefully, this will give the FOTDs a good jumpstart once again! Those of you who got PMs, start working on it if you haven't already. Everyone else, head to FOTD forum on Saturday and watch the biggest FOTD thread MuT has ever had get made!

I think of new topics all the time actually. Some are popular, some that involve more thought tend not to be as popular... but I'm still gonna post 'em anyway just in case somebody is.

The first thing we should all think about doing is posting reviews. I don't know if the MuT reviews can be reach from an outside Google search, but I guarantee that if it is, it helps TREMENDOUSLY especially when it comes to new, hot-ticket items, the searches will just light up those reviews like fire! I can't tell you how many times I have done a search for a hair tool, accessory or product, and Folica.com has come up. I think it's a similar idea here, except that we don't sell anything, we come here to chat. But, you know how it goes, once they find our reviews, they might be curious to look around...

MOTM too has been very lackluster. I know many of our old standby favorites may not check in or post that frequently anymore, but gosh there are so many newer posters here that need and deserve recognition! Punctured_Skirt, Sephora's Girl, Entipy, JLowe, etc. (I don't mean to leave anyone out, but if you've got an hour... LOL.)

I almost wanna start an "Adopt a MuTer" thread. You know, where an older member "adopts" and befriends a newer member. It may make it alot less daunting for new people to navigate this HUGE site if they know someone they can pose questions to anytime until they feel at home (and even I am still learning stuff!!!) In fact... I'm gonna go do it right now!

See ya!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 14, 2007)

Great feedback everyone. It's nice to see people being proactive about enhancing MUT rather than just complaining! Here are my ideas...

-Participation in MUT FOTDs, OOTDs, DTB's, HOTDs etc...I want to see everyones beautiful faces and clothes...I am nosy.

-Using all MUT features and that includes the search. I understand that older threads may not have the newest info. But you should see how many threads on Primer, Chi Irons. MAC Makeup etc MODS have to merge/delete all day. If we didn't do that we'd have a forum of duplicate threads on 4 topics total...lol

-Blogs...I think Blogs are a good place to post personal info, rants etc. Of course if you need advice post in the appropriate forum. But if you just want to share that you got a new BF..maybe go to your blog.

On a final note....if everyone puts their heads together to create interesting, though provoking and informational threads MUT will be a happy place for us all. MODS shouldn't bear all the responsibility for making MUT great.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with everyone about getting more participation in the FOTD, DTB's, etc. I know I'm guilty of not doing these. One of the reasons I don't post that much is because I feel like everyone here is so buddy buddy and doesn't really pay attention to anyone but their favorite people... I don't know, maybe it's just me. I pretty much like MUT how it is though, I still come everyday and read the posts!


----------



## angellove (Nov 14, 2007)

this is a great idea!!!!

i love mut the way it is.

but i do wish we can have more FOTDS, DTB.. etc etc

from now on, i'll try to post loads! note to my camera: you heard me!!!! better behave yourself


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love the site now. But id like more fotds too. I know ive been slacking but we cant force people to post fotds.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 14, 2007)

i think everything is fine besides the fotd which i am gulity of not posting since i dont know when.. but i will try harder!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 14, 2007)

You would be a good MOD celly, I like this thread


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

hmm, I really like OOTD, and I've tried to participate more when I have the time, and FOTD too. I've also tried to post more to people's profiles and such..

I guess I also agree with deleting older threads on certain topics and starting new ones.. or give people the chance to read them as closed threads so they can get ideas, but also ask what people think NOW





I tried of something to post back about what should change, but I can't explain it, it's like I'm not sure what it is.. there is something missing.. lol. I'll just keep thinking about it. There is so much I love about MUT that it's difficult to imagine it any different, if that makes sense!


----------



## Solimar (Nov 14, 2007)

Let's see...me personally, there are people out there, like me, who don't have time to post a FOTD or anything like that, and can post minimally through the day. I love checking them out, but honestly don't think it should be made into such a big deal that people often make it seem like it is. You have so many members who give good advice and help out, but don't post in a board like that, and all of the sudden, it's like a "bad" thing. I think that people need to participate more in just lending a helping hand to people in need, and not brushing people off who have questions or stuff like that. A lot of people came to the board to get advice, and when a newbie seeks some, they ignore the threads and PM's, and stuff like that, and it is really irking to see that happen. I help when I can, and even if you can't, give the damn person some acknowledgment so they don't feel so left out.

The blogs feature is another one that is a good idea, and I post whenever I get a chance, and like to read others blogs, so more blogs would be a plus. A good way to get to know people and stuff.

I also don't think it would be a bad idea to have another rendition of "twenty questions" like people getting to know each other a bit more. Maybe it is kind of lame to have another thread about getting to know someone...but remember in the thread where a bunch of people named members they would like to get to know? Do something about it if you really feel that way. Shoot 'em a PM with twenty or so questions to learn more about their life and what they like to do and all of that. It opens up doors for new friendships and stuff. I mean, even if you just do two people, it can get others more comfortable and more willing to participate.

I also love reviews. I am sad to say that I go more to MUA for reviews than MUT which I am in love with. I have written 40 something reviews, and still have way more to come. I am an active member for something like 5 months, and I got more reviews in a day than some people have in years!

...and about the whole "Use the search feature", while it is relevant to say, here is a better way to go about it: Answer the question, but then mention something like 'I think you may find the information in these threads helpful as well."


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 14, 2007)

I totally agree with KellyB on the first part were you post something and then you get a "its been posted before, use a search button." First off, I think its rude, why can't you just be like, " I think there have been some threads on here about that" and then state your suggestion on the subject being asked. Not only is it rude, but sometimes the thread are suuupppppper old and sometimes we need an update on things. Not everything that was true in 2005 is true now. I think this is the biggest thing I have a problem with. Simply, all I ask is just be nice, not rude. Mods, merge, delete do whatever you want with the threads, just dont be rude sometimes (Im not talking to everyone) thanks


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2007)

Yep! The MUT review center is picked up by all search engines. It didn't used to be but circa 2005, we opened it up to all people, registered or not and this is how you get it out to the SEARCH engines. Now, you have to register to WRITE REVIEWS.





Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I don't know if the MuT reviews can be reach from an outside Google search, but I guarantee that if it is, it helps TREMENDOUSLY especially when it comes to new, hot-ticket items, the searches will just light up those reviews like fire!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

oh, Solimar brought up something that gave me an idea...

is there a 'new blogs' link at the top? I'd like to read blogs but there's no quick link, I've only found them through a member's profile page. it might be nice to have a quick link for new blogs introduced


----------



## Manda (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with pretty much everything Kelly said, she stated it so well too. Especially about the whole "Use the search" thing. Being a mu forum you KNOW the same things are going to get asked, I can't tell you how many times there have been posts in the mark rep forums when a new rep asks what our earrnings are or what an "e-rep" site is. I guess for some people it is easier to just ask the question and get a quick answer than searching for it. Maybe MUT can do something different with the search function, make the button bigger or having a search toolbar and maybe prompting people to use it, like "Got a question? Try a Search before you post" That could help alleviate some of the mod workload in managing the threads.

I also have to agree with Solimar on the participation in the FOTDs, D2B's etc. Sure, more participation would be cool and I think those who do an FOTD every (or almost every) day and do every D2B are awesome. A lot of people though, just don't have the time. I used to post FOTDs quite often, but usually in the mornings when I do my makeup, I'm in a rush to get to school or work, don't have my camera with me or if it's the weekends, sometimes I don't even touch a computer. I want to TRY to post more pics, but I can't revolve my life around MUT's FOTD you know?




Maybe MUT can advertise for the D2B and FOTD forums more.

Another idea I have is for newbies. Honestly, I don't think I ever posted an intro to myself, or if I did it was probably like- "Hi, I like makeup." I think it would be cool to have a little questionnaire, i think someone mentioned a 20 questions. I know I would have filled that out when I joined, especially being new. Then I could read through other's and find out a little about them. I know we have profiles, but the questions don't have to be that extensive and it would be a lot easier reading someones post than clicking on everyones profile.

Overall, I think the MODs do an awesome job. Everyone is nice...most of the time



... and are always helpful. I really like this site, it's more interactive than other forums (and the posts are way easier to read!) and it really feels like a community on here, so thanks to all of you!


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

is there a 'new blogs' link at the top? I'd like to read blogs but there's no quick link, I've only found them through a member's profile page. it might be nice to have a quick link for new blogs introduced 


Looking into this right now.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome! plus, I pressed the 'blog' link and it's all there, haha stupid Rosie





do we get posts for our blog comments and entries? that'd be cool


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think we need to participate more in voting MOTM's as well... compared to the number of members here, very little participate.

I think we need to start posting more about makeup... Personally I think a lot of my threads are about makeup, because that's why I came here in the first place.

I think the drama about one's day, etc. should be posted in a BLOG... I thinks thats why the mod's gave us the blog feature. To vent about our day, etc. It is sad to me to see certain posters post, but NEVER talk about makeup. Everything but that! Don't get me wrong, I came here to make friends and talk about hair, fashion etc... but I found this board because I was looking for a makeup board. I didn't really come here because I need help in applying makeup, I also came mostly because I like product reviews... and found a lot of great products from coming here. Just think, if whoever first posted about UDPP (whoever that was) didn't post about it here... a lot of us might have never found UDPP. That's why I still post about new products I try, that I love. Maybe someone else will try that product and discover they love it too!

To me the fotd's are great, but I know how to apply my makeup, and I look at them just to see other's ideas. I don't think anyone is necessarily pushing their makeup skills on anyone else, or saying they do it better than anyone else. Just showing their fotd. That's how I look at it. I also think that the people who say that want to see more fotd's, that's great, but are you commenting the fotd's at all? I don't know if you are or aren't, I'm just trying to say... I hope you are.





I will be the first to admit, I never posted a fotd or tried a dare to be challenge. I am a mommy to an 18 month old, with another baby on the way. I'd love to do one, but my days are INSANE.

I think the mods are doing a great job here! the rules are very fair.

I think Solimer had a great idea with the 20 questions.

It would be wonderful to see more reviews, but at the same time, I don't know if it should be a requirement... maybe another contest or something.

I *still* think there should be a wedding section/forum or sub forum. Just for wedding makeup suggestions, or any questions in general. I've only been here a year, but I've seen a lot of wedding threads on random boards.

I just want to add, I LOVE Jennifer, Marisol, and Mander's threads about product alerts or a certain product review. My wallet doesn't like those threads, but I do.LOL!



Keep them up! Like I said, I've been trying to add my own product alerts or reviews.

Celly, great thread idea, and I love ya girl! This board would be kinda boring without your sarcastic sense of humor!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

oooh a wedding section would be so awesome. I'd live there! I'm not even engaged but I love event planning and colour schemes! LOL

anndd.. just to add, I do post about makeup as well, but everyone is so lovely here, I really like that I can post about anything I want, as long as it's in the appropriate section. Its one of the best features of makeup talk in my opinion!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, Solimar brought up something that gave me an idea... 
is there a 'new blogs' link at the top? I'd like to read blogs but there's no quick link, I've only found them through a member's profile page. it might be nice to have a quick link for new blogs introduced

I always looked for this too! Great idea! 
Rosie, your posts are always good! I loved your ootd post the other day. I didn't mean to sound like we should only post about makeup, and nothing else. I love the advice forum, relationship, and adult forums. For the most part I love all of the forums. It just seems like lately too much attention is going to threads focused on drama. It just would be nice to see those people post a little more about m/u. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

I savvy





Lol - note to self: DONT ADD TO THE DRAMA ROSIE.

thanks for the comment on my OOTD, I figured I cant whinge about other peopole participating if I don't participate myself


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2007)

It would be prety redundant to go back and repeat everything but I love the ideas brought up by you all. I wil admit i am very passive when it comes to message boards. I will ocassionally start the new thread and post some pictures..but i plan to change that.

More FOTDS to begin with. I cant remember the last time I welcomed a newbie...what i wanna start doing is participating in the health, nails and skin care forums more.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 15, 2007)

First of all, I wanna say that I do love it here. But I think that we definitely need a chatroom. I have said this many times. I admit that I don't have half as much time to spend here as I'd like, but I definitely think a chatroom would help everyone to know each other better. I even had an idea of us all getting into a Yahoo private chatroom one night a week to talk. I think it would be really fun!

Please guys, don't get mad at me for what I am about to say. I also feel left out sometimes, just like Laur said. I feel like there is a small group of the more popular members and then there are those of us who are kinda left out of the loop. I haven't always posted, but I have been here a LONG time. It kinda hurts when you've been a long-time member and you see threads like "Who do you think is the most valued member of MuT?" and "Who do you want to get to know better?" and being here for 4 years, you see no mention of your name. I'm not trying to be a baby, I'm really not, I just don't see those threads being as helpful as they seem. It makes the newbies and those of us out of the loop feel left out.

Please noone start fights or drama over what I just spilt. I'm not trying to be negative and I do love all of you guys. I also know that I don't have a Notepad or Reviews up, but I don't have much time for anything besides work. I only have time in the evenings to get on here and I'm so tired I don't have the energy to sit and write reviews and do FOTDs.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please guys, don't get mad at me for what I am about to say. I also feel left out sometimes, just like Laur said. I feel like there is a small group of the more popular members and then there are those of us who are kinda left out of the loop. I haven't always posted, but I have been here a LONG time. It kinda hurts when you've been a long-time member and you see threads like "Who do you think is the most valued member of MuT?" and "Who do you want to get to know better?" and being here for 4 years, you see no mention of your name. I'm not trying to be a baby, I'm really not, I just don't see those threads being as helpful as they seem. It makes the newbies and those of us out of the loop feel left out.

Yeah i have also noticed it and its always the same group of people but Its not so bad that they try to exclude people it just happens. I try to not pay attention to it.
For the chatroom maybe you can have one on aim and name it makeuptalk or mut and people can just join in. I used to do that alot for another messageboard.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's see...me personally, there are people out there, like me, who don't have time to post a FOTD or anything like that, and can post minimally through the day. I love checking them out, but honestly don't think it should be made into such a big deal that people often make it seem like it is. You have so many members who give good advice and help out, but don't post in a board like that, and all of the sudden, it's like a "bad" thing. I think that people need to participate more in just lending a helping hand to people in need, and not brushing people off who have questions or stuff like that. A lot of people came to the board to get advice, and when a newbie seeks some, they ignore the threads and PM's, and stuff like that, and it is really irking to see that happen. I help when I can, and even if you can't, give the damn person some acknowledgment so they don't feel so left out. 
The blogs feature is another one that is a good idea, and I post whenever I get a chance, and like to read others blogs, so more blogs would be a plus. A good way to get to know people and stuff.

I also don't think it would be a bad idea to have another rendition of "twenty questions" like people getting to know each other a bit more. Maybe it is kind of lame to have another thread about getting to know someone...but remember in the thread where a bunch of people named members they would like to get to know? Do something about it if you really feel that way. Shoot 'em a PM with twenty or so questions to learn more about their life and what they like to do and all of that. It opens up doors for new friendships and stuff. I mean, even if you just do two people, it can get others more comfortable and more willing to participate.

I also love reviews. I am sad to say that I go more to MUA for reviews than MUT which I am in love with. I have written 40 something reviews, and still have way more to come. I am an active member for something like 5 months, and I got more reviews in a day than some people have in years!

...and about the whole "Use the search feature", while it is relevant to say, here is a better way to go about it: Answer the question, but then mention something like 'I think you may find the information in these threads helpful as well."

Wow. You pretty much just took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for all this great feedback everyone! We'll definitely be looking into these! I also think every online community like this, be it a makeup one or hair or football fans or the nose pickers club, whatever, goes through cycles. There are periods of high activity and periods of low activity. One area gets more attention for awhile, then it changes.

I've noticed some changes lately as well, but I don't think it's as bad as some people think and I think (hope I don't offend anyone) that sometimes we just have to learn to not takes ourselves so seriously and remember this is a makeup forum and we came here to have FUN!

As for the use the search button thing (lol), I guess the mods will have to discuss that one. I'm all for answering a newbie's questions, but we have to contain the repetitive questions to some degree! This forum would be a MESS if we didn't.

Anyway...thanks for starting the thread Celly and I want a Body Shop skin!! Or a cool purple one! Thanks!! LOL!!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 15, 2007)

I have yet to read all through these responses... I'm just so giddy people are making an effort to be more active and responding to this thread. And plus, I'm watching Kid Nation at the moment, haha.

I just wanted to mention this before I add some more...

What I PMed to Aprill about the Dare to Be is eliminating voting.

I'm loving the fact that more people are now participating, but I want people who participate to have fun - not to go in it to win a title. Eliminating it will take pressure off folks...

SO, by that - all DTB threads will be kept open and not closed and not given a time constraint and anyone can bump the thread if they feel like posting their makeup there for fun. I've seen this done at the Spektra site and loved the idea of it.

BUT, the only voting done in that thread is to decided what other DTB challange should be made.

Some members mentioned before how they would've loved to do an older DTB challange - so perhaps reviving older themes and making new ones. Having the ability to pick and choose would be a wonderful feature on here.

Yes? No?

And you got it Kaville... will be making templates during my Turkey week break.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

I say yay to that idea cellers!

I will toast to that with a gingerbread frappuccino. Yar!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 15, 2007)

Toasted back with my Chai Tea Latte**


----------



## nics1972 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...........I don't post that much is because I feel like everyone here is so buddy buddy and doesn't really pay attention to anyone but their favorite people... I don't know, maybe it's just me. I pretty much like MUT how it is though, I still come everyday and read the posts! I feel this too..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel like there is a small group of the more popular members and then there are those of us who are kinda left out of the loop. I haven't always posted, but I have been here a LONG time. It kinda hurts when you've been a long-time member and you see threads like "Who do you think is the most valued member of MuT?" and "Who do you want to get to know better?" and being here for 4 years, you see no mention of your name. Aww...love you, Kristie!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

I just hate it when you read a FOTD thread, and someone has bothered to go through and mention EVERYONE ELSE who has posted to that thread, but you. And you're like, hmm, did i look like a drag queen? or, do they just hate me? wtf?

LOL. Can't really fix that!

and Kristie, you were one of the first people I got to know on MUT and you're still one of my favourite members


----------



## Never2muchMU (Nov 15, 2007)

I like this board and I visit almost daily although I seldom post. I guess its because I felt like an intruder in the past when I've tried to engage in some of the topics. It feels somewhat like a clique. I'm obviously not put off too much by that cuz I'm still here everyday reading the posts, etc, but I do realize that this could be a huge turnoff to some others. I doubt if that can ever change since its human nature to act like that, but we still can make an effort to make everyone that visits this board feel a bit more welcome. Actually, that is one of the reasons that I have become more of a lurker than a poster. Please dont take this as whining....I'm just sharing my feelings and observations.

Oh and one more thing the search feature is giving me ulcers. I always considered myself very literate concerning all things computer, but that search feature has broken me down. I never find what I want. Oh well, that is minor. I'll keep trying it until I get it right.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please guys, don't get mad at me for what I am about to say. I also feel left out sometimes, just like Laur said. I feel like there is a small group of the more popular members and then there are those of us who are kinda left out of the loop. I haven't always posted, but I have been here a LONG time. It kinda hurts when you've been a long-time member and you see threads like "Who do you think is the most valued member of MuT?" and "Who do you want to get to know better?" and being here for 4 years, you see no mention of your name. I'm not trying to be a baby, I'm really not, I just don't see those threads being as helpful as they seem. It makes the newbies and those of us out of the loop feel left out.

I'm glad someone else feels that way. You worded it better than I did!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 15, 2007)

I think adding a chat room would be great. It would allow members to get to know each other better.

I know this takes time but it would be wonderful if we had more templates to choose from for our profiles.

More reviews would be great. I often go to the review section to check out makeup products before purchasing. I am guilty of not adding reviews constantly but I will try to work harder at it.

Overall I am happy with MUT. One of the best forums I belong to. I think the mods do a wonderful job.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 15, 2007)

I would really like to see more product reviews, I also agree that blogs should be for completely off topic convo, rants that dont require advice etc. Sad but true, the click thing is discouraging, I have heard this from many of the members that have been loyal members say that they dont even feel welcome here cause of some of the packs that travel together. But I am not going to hate on that, it is what it is.

As far as the search thing: it is really black and white to me. For example. Every 2 weeks, someone will ask "what is a good primer" and this is every two weeks. Nothing new has came out so you have like 5 options for a primer. So a thread like that and about MAC pigments, and about eyeshadow primers, I am going to redirect post with at least 3 links to it and close it. It is really hard to maintain 15 threads about the exact same thing....especially when spam gets thrown into it. Whether it be a company spamming or someone that posts "asdajklfshgajs" for post count. So It is easier to read through one thread about one subject than 15 threads asking the same question.

I kinda felt like that was directed towards me cause most of the time I will let someone know that something has been posted before, but no worries I am a grown woman, I personally am not trying to be rude when I say this had been posted before, and 9 times out of ten, really 9.75 times out of 10, I do not direct to posts that are a year old, sometimes even seasons old. Because makeup collections change with seasons.

I honestly like the concept that Nox has going, making new members feel welcome here. Because 90% of them post a few times and leave...i imagine if they felt more welcomed, they would stay and become valued members. I have more two cents to throw, but that's enough for the day!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what it was like here before I joined but I have no problems with anything.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this place and for me its hard to imagine it being better than it is but I'll take your word for it.. And I have a couple small things.. In the Fashion Forum.. With OOTD getting popular why not make it a sub-forum and since there's a lot of threads on Star's fashion also make it one... Maybe the sub-forums should be something like........
General Fashion

Accessories

OOTD

Celeb Fashion

Maybe even do a monthly OOTD and vote on the cutest outfit!

Just some things floating around in my head.. Lol

Those are great ideas. I really like the sub-forums of OOTDs and Celeb Fashion (like who wore it best, hot or not). And just leave the rest to general fashion discussion.

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's see...me personally, there are people out there, like me, who don't have time to post a FOTD or anything like that, and can post minimally through the day. I love checking them out, but honestly don't think it should be made into such a big deal that people often make it seem like it is. You have so many members who give good advice and help out, but don't post in a board like that, and all of the sudden, it's like a "bad" thing. I think that people need to participate more in just lending a helping hand to people in need, and not brushing people off who have questions or stuff like that. A lot of people came to the board to get advice, and when a newbie seeks some, they ignore the threads and PM's, and stuff like that, and it is really irking to see that happen. I help when I can, and even if you can't, give the damn person some acknowledgment so they don't feel so left out. 
-----------------

I also don't think it would be a bad idea to have another rendition of "twenty questions" like people getting to know each other a bit more. Maybe it is kind of lame to have another thread about getting to know someone...but remember in the thread where a bunch of people named members they would like to get to know? Do something about it if you really feel that way. Shoot 'em a PM with twenty or so questions to learn more about their life and what they like to do and all of that. It opens up doors for new friendships and stuff. I mean, even if you just do two people, it can get others more comfortable and more willing to participate."

I think the makeup thread does a bunch of answering questions when people ask. I think that's my overall favorite forum because no matter what or how repetitive questions and such get, it ALWAYS gets answered and I'm always happy to dish out advice. But really, it's not like we all know the answer to every questions - especially the more active members.There are newbies out there who probably know way more about makeup than I do and so on. So the quiet lurkers should really come in and help a brother out... haha.

About FOTDs, basically - as much as I like seeing the members who do it daily still at it, new blood into the mix never hurts and members who post a lot but never done an FOTD should try at least once.

Personally, I don't put makeup on everyday and when I do go out during the weekend and "glam up" I do take photos. Since I dont go out that much... I don't post photos.

The twenty questions is a good idea tho. Especially in the introduction thread... Just adding a sticky about it and new members copy/paste - we instantly learn about them.

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First of all, I wanna say that I do love it here. But I think that we definitely need a chatroom. I have said this many times. I admit that I don't have half as much time to spend here as I'd like, but I definitely think a chatroom would help everyone to know each other better. I even had an idea of us all getting into a Yahoo private chatroom one night a week to talk. I think it would be really fun!
Please guys, don't get mad at me for what I am about to say. I also feel left out sometimes, just like Laur said. I feel like there is a small group of the more popular members and then there are those of us who are kinda left out of the loop. I haven't always posted, but I have been here a LONG time. It kinda hurts when you've been a long-time member and you see threads like "Who do you think is the most valued member of MuT?" and "Who do you want to get to know better?" and being here for 4 years, you see no mention of your name. I'm not trying to be a baby, I'm really not, I just don't see those threads being as helpful as they seem. It makes the newbies and those of us out of the loop feel left out.

Please noone start fights or drama over what I just spilt. I'm not trying to be negative and I do love all of you guys. I also know that I don't have a Notepad or Reviews up, but I don't have much time for anything besides work. I only have time in the evenings to get on here and I'm so tired I don't have the energy to sit and write reviews and do FOTDs.

I've asked for a chat room too and Tony, I believe was the one who told me, that it was on here before but hardly anyone used it and they're afraid less activity will go on the board if everyone is in the chat.



Something like that? Haha.
About the feeling left out thing, sorry you feel like that but can I ask you... do you offer yourself to other members? Like, go on their profile and ask for their name and make chit-chat? What I did because in the beginning I felt left out too, was I asked for myspace links, MSN or AIM addys and just talked away with whomever I felt like chatting with.

...I know I wrote about this in my latest blog. Haha. Errr.


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't worry girls, I'm watching this thread





Yes, Celly is exactly right. If I enabled the chatroom, I fear that board posts would dwindle. We had one before and it was just "OK". Most of the time, it would house problem users and such. Cause drama etc.

We may make it available as a part of a premium subscription package(and/or post countable) or something some day.





Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I've asked for a chat room too and Tony, I believe was the one who told me, that it was on here before but hardly anyone used it and they're afraid less activity will go on the board if everyone is in the chat.



Something like that? Haha.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 15, 2007)

well, Celly, this was an awsome idea

to begin with, yes i find mut is abit cliquey, but then again, look at it this way...people who have the same interests bond together over them. Those of us who dont have a harder time doing so, just like outside of mut.Secondly,like in RL the cliquey people happen to be the loudest, most energetic, most enthusiastic and most outgoing( and i say this in the best way possible b/c i just described myself LOL) believe me, i tried SO hard to "get into" mut when i started out. i stoppedf posting for awhile because noone would even respond to my post, and my one or two insigificant hearts made me feel "young". But, and i go back to Celly here, i offered myself to other members, i made the effort, it was Aquilah that darling, that i messaged first (oh, im getting all nostalgic here LOL) she probably doesn't even remember it but i do, and slowly i made friends with others.

Its unfortunate, but i know how it feels, and yeah it sucks when you're gone for a month and noone notices you've been gone. But i wish noone felt bad about it because youre all such awsome members and there would BE NO MUT without each of us!! ahem...sorry i just dont like knowing people feel bad

secondly,kaville i think said it, but i may be wrong. Have fun, if you need to take things out on someone or somthing dont do it here, in a blog if you have to but don't attack others cuz youre pissy.This is a recreational activity!

And ah, the search function, i posted something once, practically at the same time as another member, and was rudley told, there is a search button for a reason. Did that help me? did that make me understand anything? did it make me feel like posting? NO big fat NO. Yes, its obnoxious for members, and probably more so for mods to see repeat questions but what the hell does it take to say the same thing, just in a nicer fashion? it wouldnt kill anyone. To be honnest, i dont have the time to go searching around for the threads and post them to the persons convenience( like some wonderfuly helpful members do) but i wont be rude.

and tony, i love you for starting MUT, but the search function is a bit wack. I took a bloody class on boolean logic and it STILL gives me so many irrelevant results! so it can be a bit ennerving.

as for fotd's and what not, i simply don't have TIME when im running out the door to take pics, my lifestyle does not allow it. I don't like the implication that i have to do so. I take time to do my DTB's and i love doing them, but i dont wear mu everyday and when i go out i take pics.

i love love love the 20 questions thing, i wish it had beena round when i was a newb

and mods? you do a wonderful job, id like to see the mods get a bit more credit

(p.s celly should be made a mod imho!)

but um...yeah i love mut!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe we could open the chat room at certain agreed upon times? I have seen that work on other message boards.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 15, 2007)

ooh i like that farris, but it's up to Tony


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

And ah, the search function, i posted something once, practically at the same time as another member, and was rudley told, there is a search button for a reason. Did that help me? did that make me understand anything? did it make me feel like posting? NO big fat NO. Yes, its obnoxious for members, and probably more so for mods to see repeat questions but what the hell does it take to say the same thing, just in a nicer fashion? it wouldnt kill anyone. To be honnest, i dont have the time to go searching around for the threads and post them to the persons convenience( like some wonderfuly helpful members do) but i wont be rude. 


We are trying very hard to NOT do this anymore.





Quote:


tony, i love you for starting MUT, but the search function is a bit wack. I took a bloody class on boolean logic and it STILL gives me so many irrelevant results! so it can be a bit ennerving. 


You're welcome



The MUT search is running at it's full capacity. We have 1.1 million posts. That's allot of searching for the search machine here on MUT. Just bear with it. Have you tried searching with the Google Dropdown on the forum homepage?


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with pretty much all of this, and I have to 2nd what Manda said about a bigger SEARCH button that says "got a question? Look here" Cause honestly it does get annoying looking at new posts about the same thing asked last week. No offense to any one, but if I get annoyed, imagine the Mod's... you see where I'm going with this.

And sometimes I take pics of my FOTD's but I don't get a chance to post them until like almost the NEXT day and I'd feel like a cheater if I post them for the next day cause no one will see today's if it's already tomorrow (I hope that made sense). So if it's ok with everyone, I will post yesterday's FOTD tomorrow from now on lol, unless I have time.

Oh yeah, one more thing... I don't know how much can be done about this, but it gets annoying that some newbies post "thanks" and "pretty" like 30 times just for their post count. I remember when I first joined, it took me a while to search threads that I actually wanted to post in and made an effort not to just say one word replies. I still don't. IRL I barely say "ok" cause it's a waste of breath to me, IDK, maybe I'm just a b*tch.

Again, no offense to anyone, I wasn't even thinking about anyone in particular really, just helping MUT out.

Oh yeah, and sorry Marisol that I never PM'd you back about making MUT better, I was just waiting until I could figure out what to say.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm back. Let me add a disclaimer........In no way am I singling out one person. Aprill, I wasnt directing my post to you. Don't think that please. I just know I have read it but rarely pay attention to who says it.

There have been some wonderful ideas here and respectfully put. I agree that perhaps a bigger search button or something at the top that says " Look here first before posting". I understand how difficult it must be to keep up with the threads. I've never been a mod so I'm just guessing that it's very time consuming. I think all the mods are wonderful and I appreciate your hard work.

I love the 20 question idea. A permanent sticky could be useful for that. Adopting a newbie....also great and getting feedback already. Thank you Nox. I also noted the MOTM votes went up yesterday. Thanks everyone. Maybe we all just need reminders every now and then. Say at the beginning of the month a member or one of the mods could add a post to each topic reminding people about it. I'd even be willing to do that so the mods aren't responsible for yet another thing. I'm not sure how many people use the new post function. I use it daily but if they don't they may not see the MOTM thread that we already have at the beginning of the month pop up. I forgot there was one until Celly reposted it yesterday.

Let me add that I love MUT. I love the people, I love the mods, I love the functions. I start and end my day here. Nothing is perfect, no one is perfect but we do have a great group who truly tries. You will get out of this place what you put into it. Some people simply don't have the time that others do. I don't have small children to keep up with and my life is pretty simple so I can devote some time here. On any forum there will be a central group that is more active. That's just the way it is. If you want to make friends, it's actually easy. I always leave notes for people on their profiles or PM someone just to say hello. You have to open yourself up a little reiterating that you get out what you put in.

I have recently received wonderful support from this place. I know I'll continue to receive it and it means more to me than yall know. What is great is that I know I can come here and ask a question about a product or comment on one AND I can post about my son in law and know that people will read both of them. It's helping me get through this. My daugher has a military wives site she fequents but there is no military mother in law site. I guess my point is that you have the option here. It's a well rounded site.

I'd like to see the blogs utilized more. Not everyrone uses them. It is a great place to rant or just to tell people what's going on. It's a blog so you can write whatever your little heart desires. Everybody get busy.

In closing, just a thank you again to everyone for their hard work. Thanks Celly for opening this thread and to everyone for their honest and respectful answers.

BTW, Thanks Tony for all of your hard work. You'll be getting another donation when I get paid on Friday.


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow KELLY, very nice reply. You are truly a nice person





This is truly amazing that you all have jumped in to show your caring for MUT. It's very nice to see such dedication. HUGS to you all.

By all means, keep the suggestions coming. Don't stop. We may not implement all suggestions...and if we do not, there is usually a good reason why we don't.

Can I ask someone to take the _minutes_ from this thread to SUM up what we have so far as suggestions? Decide openly who will take the minutes, so that 5 people aren't' taking them.

Once they are taken PM April here so she can keep track of them. We'll take a look at each suggestion closely.

Thanks again

PS: Keep the suggestions coming. Don't stop!


----------



## Nox (Nov 15, 2007)

^ Wow! That's a tall order T.





But I could do it if people don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 15, 2007)

good, u can do it!!! Nox will be taking minutes


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Nox, thats really nice of you, it will take alot of time

Kelly, youre a star a few people really summed up everything so well

and, everyone, thanks for caring about making the site better. It's true,if i dont start my days here, i definitly end them here. awwww i love you guys


----------



## Aprill (Nov 15, 2007)

Got the pm, thanks Nox!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 15, 2007)

Im hella impressed right now. I can feel a change in the air





I love the DTB idea.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't worry girls, I'm watching this thread




Yes, Celly is exactly right. If I enabled the chatroom, I fear that board posts would dwindle. We had one before and it was just "OK". Most of the time, it would house problem users and such. Cause drama etc.

We may make it available as a part of a premium subscription package(and/or post countable) or something some day.

What about having like, a chat room once or twice a month, on the same day each month, where members can know to come in the chat and talk to everyone?

One last thing from me for now. The reason I don't like MOTM is because members can be added at any time. You don't know how many times i've gone to choose someone, then a few days later, someone I think would be better at it, but didn't think of at the time, was added and I can't change my vote. It's not even fair to the nominees, the people who are added first get the advantage of more votes. And since not that many people vote, they usually win. I think that if nominees HAD to be in by say, the first week of the month, then add them all in at the same time, it would be fair. This has always bugged me.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that with all of the rules for DTB, (the newer ones), it might intimidate some people to get 0 votes or to be accused of photoshopping when someone has just done an amazing job.

I'd like more OOTD threads, but I'm guilty of not posting in them because I don't like posting pictures.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just hate it when you read a FOTD thread, and someone has bothered to go through and mention EVERYONE ELSE who has posted to that thread, but you. And you're like, hmm, did i look like a drag queen? or, do they just hate me? wtf?
LOL. Can't really fix that!

and Kristie, you were one of the first people I got to know on MUT and you're still one of my favourite members





I notice that too about the FOTD, Nobody ever really comments on mine..but do the other people who post EVERY day. Really disourages the people who post once in a while and get ignored. Although I will not tell someone they look good if I don't think they do, so I often comment on once or two people. I don't wanna lie. Generally, because of this, I don't say anything at all.
I feel like me all over again posting about never fitting in when I keep reading that in this thread. And know what the advice I got in my thread about that was? Not that it's cause people are in cliques and don't want people to enter. But that I have to go out and MAKE friends. Nox gave me great advice about this. I have to try to talk to people first, ask for their name, email, whatever. People should stop feeling left out and GET IN THERE! Everyone who has a "name" on MUT has one for a reason, their voice is heard. They don't come and post a few times a day then leave. Each person generally has "something" about them that makes them known here. Like Celly, her humor which can get people mad, or get them laughing. Either way people know her! And Nox, first noticed her because of her intelligent posts. I remember telling her one day that I admired them. since then she has just been getting more and more "known" for her helpfulness. Thats her thing. Then there are members like Rosie who are just so damn sweet to everyone, talking about her bunny and calling everyone Chicken. Thats why I remember her!

Just get your name out there, comment on peoples profiles, I know people LOVE when others look at their profiles, always saying "thanks for viewing my profile" when you didn't even comment! lol! I know anybody can be a familiar name here if they actually try. It's not so easy for me in person because I have to actually see people but on the internet I talked to everyone and made convo!

You cant come here, being a complete stranger, see a group of people who are friends, and expect to be friends with them. You have to work at it like everythng else. Instead of being "intimidated" try talking to them.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IOne last thing from me for now. The reason I don't like MOTM is because members can be added at any time. You don't know how many times i've gone to choose someone, then a few days later, someone I think would be better at it, but didn't think of at the time, was added and I can't change my vote. It's not even fair to the nominees, the people who are added first get the advantage of more votes. And since not that many people vote, they usually win. I think that if nominees HAD to be in by say, the first week of the month, then add them all in at the same time, it would be fair. This has always bugged me.

Mindy that is an excellent point. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Saje (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's see...me personally, there are people out there, like me, who don't have time to post a FOTD or anything like that, and can post minimally through the day. I love checking them out, but honestly don't think it should be made into such a big deal that people often make it seem like it is. You have so many members who give good advice and help out, but don't post in a board like that, and all of the sudden, it's like a "bad" thing. I think that people need to participate more in just lending a helping hand to people in need, and not brushing people off who have questions or stuff like that. A lot of people came to the board to get advice, and when a newbie seeks some, they ignore the threads and PM's, and stuff like that, and it is really irking to see that happen. I help when I can, and even if you can't, give the damn person some acknowledgment so they don't feel so left out. 
The blogs feature is another one that is a good idea, and I post whenever I get a chance, and like to read others blogs, so more blogs would be a plus. A good way to get to know people and stuff.

I also don't think it would be a bad idea to have another rendition of "twenty questions" like people getting to know each other a bit more. Maybe it is kind of lame to have another thread about getting to know someone...but remember in the thread where a bunch of people named members they would like to get to know? Do something about it if you really feel that way. Shoot 'em a PM with twenty or so questions to learn more about their life and what they like to do and all of that. It opens up doors for new friendships and stuff. I mean, even if you just do two people, it can get others more comfortable and more willing to participate.

I also love reviews. I am sad to say that I go more to MUA for reviews than MUT which I am in love with. I have written 40 something reviews, and still have way more to come. I am an active member for something like 5 months, and I got more reviews in a day than some people have in years!

...and about the whole "Use the search feature", while it is relevant to say, here is a better way to go about it: Answer the question, but then mention something like 'I think you may find the information in these threads helpful as well."

I Totally Agree!
As in regards to MUT being very clique-y... it is. It never really bothered me, but to read others post about it breaks my heart.

Now, I agree that you all should go out there and meet people, but lets face it, some people are just as shy in a forum as they are in real life. I can not expect someone to go say "hey what's up" to my profile if they already feel that I am ignoring them in the open forums.

So to all you girlies feeling left out. I am sorry. And I promise to make an effort to give attention to everyone.


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

And sometimes I take pics of my FOTD's but I don't get a chance to post them until like almost the NEXT day and I'd feel like a cheater if I post them for the next day cause no one will see today's if it's already tomorrow (I hope that made sense). So if it's ok with everyone, I will post yesterday's FOTD tomorrow from now on lol, unless I have time. 


I would say, let's propose the idea of having a "Yesterday's FOTD" or something thread.
Put that into the minutes, NOXIE


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One last thing from me for now. The reason I don't like MOTM is because members can be added at any time. You don't know how many times i've gone to choose someone, then a few days later, someone I think would be better at it, but didn't think of at the time, was added and I can't change my vote. It's not even fair to the nominees, the people who are added first get the advantage of more votes. And since not that many people vote, they usually win. I think that if nominees HAD to be in by say, the first week of the month, then add them all in at the same time, it would be fair. This has always bugged me. You are dead on with ALL of these points Mindy, and I've always felt the same way... I guess we just never had a chance to bring it up until now. It isn't fair for the nominees who get added two to three weeks into the competiton. I've seen it happen many times too, the person who gets nominated first gets all of the votes because no one else is nominated. I like your idea about requiring all nominees be nominated by that first week. Great idea!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im hella impressed right now. I can feel a change in the air





I love the DTB idea.

What about having like, a chat room once or twice a month, on the same day each month, where members can know to come in the chat and talk to everyone?

One last thing from me for now. The reason I don't like MOTM is because members can be added at any time. You don't know how many times i've gone to choose someone, then a few days later, someone I think would be better at it, but didn't think of at the time, was added and I can't change my vote. It's not even fair to the nominees, the people who are added first get the advantage of more votes. And since not that many people vote, they usually win. I think that if nominees HAD to be in by say, the first week of the month, then add them all in at the same time, it would be fair. This has always bugged me.

I definitely agree with you about MOTM. The nominees should be turned in by a certain date. That way it makes it fair for all the nominees


----------



## MindySue (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Totally Agree!
As in regards to MUT being very clique-y... it is. It never really bothered me, but to read others post about it breaks my heart.

Now, I agree that you all should go out there and meet people, but lets face it, some people are just as shy in a forum as they are in real life. I can not expect someone to go say "hey what's up" to my profile if they already feel that I am ignoring them in the open forums.

So to all you girlies feeling left out. I am sorry. And I promise to make an effort to give attention to everyone.

I don't see why people are so affected by the "clique-y" ness honestly. And if someone can't go to someones online profile and leave a hey, that is kind of sad to me. You can't expect to befriend people who wont even try to talk to you. It's not like im gonna go out and notice all the shy outcasts of MUT and try to befriend them all. The effort has to come both ways.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I notice that too about the FOTD, Nobody ever really comments on mine..but do the other people who post EVERY day. Really disourages the people who post once in a while and get ignored. Although I will not tell someone they look good if I don't think they do, so I often comment on once or two people. I don't wanna lie. Generally, because of this, I don't say anything at all. I know the general rule is "if you can't say something nice about someone, don't say anything at all," all of our mother's taught us that. BUT as far as the fotd goes, there might be a lot of people's makeup I don't think is that great... but you don't always have to comment on their skills and techniques. I can usually always find one good thing in someone's fotd, if it's a pretty lip color, or blush shade... or great eye liner, i'll tell them that... it doesn't have to be that their blending skills are amazing. Just something nice... no one would be lying by saying that's such a pretty lip shade, or those colors look great on you. Maybe the overall application wasn't great, but you get what I mean. I know for one, I've commented on your fotd's before. You have AMAZING eyes, and you have perfected your eye liner application imo... I wish I could do it like you! You also always have a pretty lip color on. Just wanted to tell you that...


----------



## Nox (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm just excited with how much participation there has been on this thread. People are just jumping right on in!





I will continue to look in throughout the day and send updated minutes to Aprill a couple more times.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know the general rule is "if you can't say something nice about someone, don't say anything at all," all of our mother's taught us that. BUT as far as the fotd goes, there might be a lot of people's makeup I don't think is that great... but you don't always have to comment on their skills and techniques. I can usually always find one good thing in someone's fotd, if it's a pretty lip color, or blush shade... or great eye liner, i'll tell them that... it doesn't have to be that their blending skills are amazing. Just something nice... no one would be lying by saying that's such a pretty lip shade, or those colors look great on you. Maybe the overall application wasn't great, but you get what I mean. I know for one, I've commented on your fotd's before. You have AMAZING eyes, and you have perfected your eye liner application imo... I wish I could do it like you! You also always have a pretty lip color on. Just wanted to tell you that... Loving this thread even more now, haha! I feel a closeness of the members even moreso than before. I always felt there was one but aparently other people didn't because of the cliques. Hey, I know I talk to the same people a lot more than others but I don't intentionally ignore people because they arent those people. I love talking to different members. The problem is, I havent been adventuring MUT lately and go to the same places, and typically those people are there. But when I do adventure out, I like talking with new people. When I frequently was in the MMU forum, I loved all the people I met and could discuss MMU with. However, after a month or so, I noticed the same thread ideas and nothing was new. After that I didn't go many places where i'd meet new people. 
Anyways I was trying to say that you have a great point, you can always find something good. But for me it's not really relevant to their makeup application so I don't bother. I like the idea though.

Thank you for the compliments



Eyeliner is about the only thing I can do, lol!


----------



## kitsune89 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm still new and so far I've liked MUT, but I do like the new suggestions and I hope some of them actually happen.

I get what people mean about the clique stuff, but if it was that bad then there wouldn't be a lot of new members all of the time. I do get intimidated sometimes, but I try and post and be as active as possible without posting one worded posts.

I do admit I could try and do the FOTD every day sometimes I'm too busy and other days I'm too lazy. So I will try and do my best. Also the DTBs honestly I know I could have participated in a few and either I was too chicken or I forgot when the competition ended. If there isn't a deadline then I can definitely do the Harajuku one right now.

I feel like I'm no help when it comes to makeup because honestly I don't have a job, I'm a college student and I still get allowance from my parents. Oh but don't say I could buy stuff with that. I get 20 dollars a month and I do not have a credit card or anything. So my experience isn't that great.So I'm sorry I really can't help out on the makeup which is why you don't see me posting there that often.

I do like the chatroom idea maybe like once in awhile we could have one. I am also currently waiting to be adopted if I'm not already. I haven't checked. I also agree on MOTM I always see someone I want to vote for and then later I check and there's more people nominated.


----------



## Lia (Nov 15, 2007)

I just wanna ask a question to all of you who received the PMs from April and Marisol:

Why didn't you talk to them? Are you afraid to voice your feelings just because they're mods? Why did you have to wait for another person to ask it again instead of telling us what you feel? We're here to help , we don't bite.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't answer because I was lazy. Now I feel motivated for some reason. Also it makes it easier when it's not coming from a MOD for whatever reason. Plus it's easier to discuss this way. I like to feel it's a community discussion with other members, not one MOD asking for feedback. When it's their job.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanna ask a question to all of you who received the PMs from April and Marisol:
Why didn't you talk to them? Are you afraid to voice your feelings just because they're mods? Why did you have to wait for another person to ask it again instead of telling us what you feel? We're here to help , we don't bite.

I was going to answer, but this thread got started before I got back to the email so I figured I'd just contribute here instead.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not going to lie Lia. I just didn't have enough to complain about and if nothing changed I could have lived with it. Not the right attitude so when this thread opened up I decided to chime in because there is always room for improvement no matter where you are.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 15, 2007)

I read the PM - didn't post back... read the rants in blogs - figured making a thread would better encourage people to "brainstorm" about ideas since they see other members are doing. Like Mindy said, it's a bit intimidating having a MOD ask you and you say whatever and might be shot down. Plus, I feel like some MODs prolly can't stand me, so I can't particularly say I would want to send them my feedback.

I'm sorry, but I feel like I might be one of few who is directed about the cliques and what not. Is it Me, Mindy, Amanda? Again, it's not like it's an exclusive club or something. And also that we don't talk to other members too and not praise them for their skills... I've gone my way to talk to people and hopefully they can see that. Again, sorry but if folks are getting butt hurt about it ...well, ain't much I can do. And honestly, it's not difficult for a new person or another member to start talking to me. If anything, I'll always ask how they're day was and ask for their name because I don't like calling people by their username. I hope other members notice I do make an effort to get to know them...

Enough of that.

I'm really happy how this thread has gone by. For the lurkers, and maybe other MODs should post their opinions too. And I gotta say, Tony, you have to pay your damn MODs... hahaha.

They're taking on hella crap daily for free. I hope you're getting them Christmas presents at least, Jeez.

Oh, I do have to rant on a particular thing right now - I really wished members THINK before they post and make the topic/post make sense. I'm not talking about people who can't spell right or English being their 2nd language. I'm talking about grown folks who post about a bunch of nonsense...

I like the idea for MOTM, and I always think that when I go in to check for nominations. Which is why I ALWAYS vote on the last day or a few days before it closes because I never know if someone else will be added...

Maybe reminders are just to be made and told no more nominations may be added - just to be fair for all that got nominated.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanna ask a question to all of you who received the PMs from April and Marisol:
Why didn't you talk to them? Are you afraid to voice your feelings just because they're mods? Why did you have to wait for another person to ask it again instead of telling us what you feel? We're here to help , we don't bite.

Oh no..see i got them..but like i said...Its not like I dont care..i am very very passive when it comes to message boards. after being bitten a few times I learnt my lesson by just participating and leaving the suggestions to others. I should have replied..hm..

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not going to lie Lia. I just didn't have enough to complain about and if nothing changed I could have lived with it. Not the right attitude so when this thread opened up I decided to chime in because there is always room for improvement no matter where you are. CLAPS!!!!

I am glad you put it this way because you took the words right out of me. The only problem i have ever had on MUT was the issue of Cliques. I am sorry if this offends anyone but sometimes people do feel left out. And to Celly, its not that serious. Really. its okay to have people you relate to on a very good level..but being somewhat exclusive can still lead to people feeling left out.

Mindy, I know what you mean about when you post FOTD and no one responds to it. I get that too but I just shrug it off cus i know that even if people dont respond, i look good and knowing that alone gives me the satisfaction i need.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 15, 2007)

Uhm, yeah. Could we talk about something other than MAC? Don't get me wrong, I gots no beef with MAC, but dayum, there are other make-up brands. LOL

I got the PM from Marisol, but I didn't respond to it cuz I thought they sent it to everyone. LOL But there aren't many things I would change about this place. I'm not here enough to know about the cliques and junk, so I can't speak on that.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, I really like looking at everyone's FOTD but sometimes I'm too lazy to wait a few minutes for the whole page to load. Like right now, it took like 6 minutes. Maybe we can just do attatchments? I know most of you probably have a faster connection, but I don't right now, so it takes a while.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like the MOTM idea.. definately agree that the current system is not as fair for people added last..

also, it makes me sad that sometimes, I get left out because I live in Oz, and things are very north-hemmisphere orientated, LOL.

I would love to see more threads about not just fall collections but spring ones too - not just winter stuff but summer as well. I do try to participate in those threads but they're not as relevant to me or the other girls living in Australasia



And, by that I mean, what collections are coming out here? I wouldn't know where to find those press releases. Maybe a mod coming from this hemmisphere would be cool? is there one?

(hope if there is she isn't offended



)


----------



## Lia (Nov 16, 2007)

I am , i am! The problem is that my posts have to come from Brazilian magazines and it's a bit cumbersome to translate from portuguese to english! But maybe i can try


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

lol sorry Lia! you don't have to do that






I just meant that in general things are v. geared towards the american market.

The good thing is, I've learnt about lots of new brands I never would have known about otherwise


----------



## farris2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooh i like that farris, but it's up to Tony Oh of course...not a big chat room person myself,but it did work out well that way.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 16, 2007)

I just wanna say Thank You to everyone for listening to what I had to say and not jumping on me about it. I really hope I didn't offend anyone. I was soooo nervous about posting what I did and I've gotten in trouble on another board as a moderator before for speaking my mind. I know that I need to talk to more people, but frankly, I don't have any free time. I'm on here maybe an hour in the evening and a little bit on the weekend. Also, I've tried this with a few people and been ignored, so I guess that's what it stems from. Again, please no fighting or drama over this as I would feel horrible if something I said started it.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 16, 2007)

Great suggestions everyone!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see why people are so affected by the "clique-y" ness honestly. It's a lot easier to have that attitude from the inside looking out. No one likes to feel left out and that's why people are affected by it.




For those of you who have commented regarding the possibility of ending voting for D2B challenges, all members are welcome to post an entry yet opt out of the poll. There have been a number of members that have chosen this in the past, including myself. The voting itself is intended to challenge entrants to do their very best...it helps add motivation!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but it's easier to get to know people if you know what they look like? Like some of us have our faces as our avatar's and it's easy to recognize in threads than something else would. It would be cool if every member of MUT had their face as the avatar. It'd also be cool if it was just our left eye. I've seen several and they look very pretty.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL @ La Marie, what about their right eye reversed in photoshop?





you make me laugh


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 16, 2007)

I like being able to see what the other members look like too.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

same


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL @ La Marie, what about their right eye reversed in photoshop?




you make me laugh





Nope, it has to be the left one.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And to Celly, its not that serious. Really. its okay to have people you relate to on a very good level..but being somewhat exclusive can still lead to people feeling left out. Ugh, I'm not taking that seriously... I think others are on that topic way too much.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 16, 2007)

wow this is a great thread. I do too agree about the MOTM. I also would like to participate more in the fotd but my work schedule is crazy. I wake up at 3am for work and im not about to take a pic for fotd of my tired @**...lmao.

Serioulsy though I have to say these are all really great ideas!!!


----------



## KellyB (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow this is a great thread. I do too agree about the MOTM. I also would like to participate more in the fotd but my work schedule is crazy. I wake up at 3am for work and im not about to take a pic for fotd of my tired @**...lmao.Serioulsy though I have to say these are all really great ideas!!!

3 am.....egads!!!!!!! What do you do to have to get up that early?


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I am one who also thinks this board can be cliquey, and trust me, I understand both sides of it. _But_, like someone else on here said (Saje?) not everyone is outgoing enough to "make an effort" to talk to everyone on the board. I know from growing up as someone kind of afraid of being "rejected" that the more someone seems already be part of a group, the more nerve- wracking it can be to reach out to them. I give props to the outgoing fearless people.... I just am not one of them. I respect people of ALL different personalities and only ask that they do the same for me. It is hard to explain to anyone that has not been there, but for the people who also have that kind of personality, they will know what I mean. Maybe it does not seem fair to some people, but, well, neither does the cliques seem fair to others. If we really want to improve things I think the best way to do that would be to put ourselves in other's shoes, _whenever we can_. "Do unto others...."

I am not one to post a WHOLE lot, and don't often give my honest opinion if I think it may rub some the wrong way, but I just really felt I needed to say this, as we all have been asked to give our opinion.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I'm not taking that seriously... I think others are on that topic way too much. You may feel people are on it too much, but they wouldn't be on it like they are if it wasn't an issue.
You started this thread to get people's opinions, and they're giving them.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, in my opinion, I think we should get back on track. The thread wasnt created to talk about mut cliques, as there really isnt a way to fix that anyway, and if there is one, it will be done. People already said theyd talk to more people from now on. I think we should move on from this subject.

If it must be discussed, I think it should be done elsewhere..like blogs as i've seen a dozen about it already. I just think this thread is getting to the point where all we are gonna do is discuss that one problem. Last thing im gonna say about it, and I hope it doesnt continue to consume the thread.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't see that people are on one track- everyone that I saw post on the "clique" issue also posted on other issues as well...........


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 16, 2007)

If the issue keeps coming up then it is a problem and its probably why people dont participate in anything.

Anyways i think the voting for DTB should be eliminated. I think more people will join in w/o feeling worried no one will like their work. Plus its fun so people shouldnt have to worry about that.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, but it's still on about the "clique" issue... move on from that already.

The only clique I see people might be refering too is maybe the "one" I'm in - so cheah. I'm tired of being repetitive and saying the same thing but can't help but taking it personally...

So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree. It should be. Even with opting out, it still feels pressure. This would take it all away. Way better idea IMO.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the idea of a wedding board even though im single but whatever. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

IMO, the D2B's would no longer be D2B's without the voting. The voting is what makes it a challenge.




I would actually be quite upset if the voting was removed.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 16, 2007)

pressure is pressure, you cant fix all the wrongs in the world and you cant just say there is too much pressure. we can't possible make everyone happy now, can we, so were gonna have to find a happy medium. Personally, i like the polls, it makes it fun and i get a real sense of acheivement that ive "won" especially with so many other more talented women here. Secondly, i think the person should just say if they want to have it in a poll or not, or there should be a separate thread for non-votes...something like that

i agree with the motm thing, it has happened quiet often

and girls, Celly,i see what oyu mean, but there ARE other cliques. You just may not notice them, try not to take it personally. It's not just you. I dont have a clique problem, but i do see them.lol

i would really like to have a chatroom available a few times a month. it would be nice to speak to people in realtime without adding everyone on mut to my msn list and without having to refresh the page every 45 seconds.





lastly, i didnt reply to Mari's pm because i thought it was to everyone also, and when i got it i didnt have time to answer it but im glad this worked out the way it did, (sorry Marisol



)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the idea of a wedding board even though im single but whatever. lol THANK YOU!!!
I suggested this a while ago but no body did anything so I just shut my mouth/fingers. But glad you brought it up again.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, there are way more than one clique on here. Not that it bothers me because I don't want to be a part of that stuff but it's there.

Anyway, I really like the wedding board idea. Even though I'm single and don't want to be married anytime soon I think it'd be fun to offer ideas for those who need them.

Also it would be nice to have something in the fashion board other than what celebrities are wearing or OOTD. I think it would keep it more active.

A separate board for reccomendations on products might be nice too. I don't know.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 16, 2007)

Here I go again............

I'm repeating what I said before. You will get out of this site what you put into it. If you are here at MUT just to post, read and move on...there is nothing wrong with that. If you are here to make friends then you have to be proactive. It's no different than if you work with someone and pass them in the hall 10 times a day. If you always expect them to say hello first, they might get tired of it. On the other hand it doesn't take much to smile at someone or as I would equate it here......go to their profile and type "hello".

To continue my example: The place you work. Not everyone started the same day. Some have known each other years, some just started some are talkers, some aren't. You have to expect that the most active group will be the more "central" group. It's like working 8 hrs a day, 5 days a week and then here I come working 2 days a week. You like me, you respect me, you aren't trying to ignore me. You just aren't going to know me as well because I'm not around as much.

Not everyone can post everyday. Me.....no life right now....I can do it.

This is a large group of people. Like any other large group of people anywhere whether it is on the computer or in "real life" there is going to be a more central group. They are usually the most active participants. When I first began posting all I could think was "they are probably wondering what the middle aged chick is doing here all the time". Other than I love makeup and I have a computer, I couldn't see much I had in common with anyone. In fact My daughter is older than a lot of you and I'm old enough to be your mother......your very young mother. I was wrong. I have never been rejected by anyone that I posted a "How are you" to.

I still believe that newbies should be greeted by everyone. It takes very little effort to check the introductions and type "welcome" and while old members should take the time to make new members feel at home, we are all adults or close to it. At some point you have to take it upon yourself to get to know others. Every few weeks, I just randomly go to profiles and say hello. Some respond and some don't. I don't take it personally if they don't but at least I made the effort. I shouldn't (anyone shouldn't) have to feel responsible forever and ever amen to make you feel at home here. You have to post and you have to respond to posts to get to know others.

I don't have a problem with a little cliqueyness. It's human nature and to think that a computer forum is any different than what happens in real life is naive. Just because I can hide behind a keyboard doesn't change that. I have never had anyone purposely make me feel left out and if they do or I ever feel unwanted then I'll leave. Simple as that. I have a choice whether to sign on here or not. If things get so dramatic that it's not fun anymore, I have the choice to leave and it won't end my life.

That being said.....my entire point again is that you have to give to get. Here and the real world. Don't be afraid to say hello to someone you don't "know". What's the worst that can happen? They don't respond.....so what. There are others that will. You don't feel like part of a clique.....start your own if it's that important to you. It's just not to me. I'll "talk" to anyone. You're nice to me and I'm nice to you.

Now let's all make an effort here, OK?????


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 16, 2007)

Kelly...you are awesome!! I don't care if you're middle aged!!! LMAO!!! So am I!!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 16, 2007)

LMAO Kelly, AMEN!!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

I think we should have a giant chat on msn. I wouldnt mind having a friend category on there stictly of MUT members, kinda cool, actually.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think we should have a giant chat on msn. I wouldnt mind having a friend category on there stictly of MUT members, kinda cool, actually. That is an awesome idea. I would do that!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

I will add anyone who will give me their email haha, whats yours kelly? You can PM me!


----------



## KellyB (Nov 16, 2007)

Do I have to have an MSN or Hotmail account?????


----------



## Geek (Nov 16, 2007)

FYI

we are considering to have the chat up at certain times.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do I have to have an MSN or Hotmail account????? For Msn messenger yeah, but I also have AIM but not too many people seem to use that here..
wait..nevermind..manders is on my list and has yahoo.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FYIwe are considering to have the chat up at certain times.

yay!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 16, 2007)

yay for the chat!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

minders I'd like an msn category for mut too


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif minders I'd like an msn category for mut too



Why the hell DON'T I have you on msn? I never thought about it before but ..whats wrong with me!! PM me your msn!!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 16, 2007)

FYI - some people have their messenger info in their profiles at the bottom right corner.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I usually check but not enough people use that feature!

Which brings me to, everyone should make sure their contact info is there so people can contact them outside of mut!! Im gonna go update mine..


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

hey thanks M.. I never noticed that! cool


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont have msn..guess i will be missing out.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have all my sn's on my user info.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dont have msn..guess i will be missing out. What about aim? Yahoo?


----------



## Aprill (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah me too guys, all of them should be showing....


----------



## Aprill (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dont have msn..guess i will be missing out. no you wont...cause I will harass you via pm all night


----------



## Marisol (Nov 16, 2007)

Another FYI - for Windows people, you can download (for free) Gaim or Trillian which is a program that lets you sign on to different messengers at once. It is especially helpful for those who have different accounts. For MAC people, try Adium.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 16, 2007)

aaaandddd you can get web messenger for yahoo and MSN


----------



## Marisol (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aaaandddd you can get web messenger for yahoo and MSN You are right I forgot. Meebo.com works real well.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 16, 2007)

For an answer to lia's question, honestly i have come to feel like our opinions don't matter too much... even though were asked. I suggested MANY times to have a wedding forum in numerous random threads, and I noticed others suggested it in those threads as well. Nothing ever came of it, and the mods even posted in that thread, so I'm sure they saw the suggestions. I think many of us want to see a wedding forum. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2007)

This a great thread.

I've been watching and reading the thread and I'm amazed with the supports and ideas from all of you and also thanks to Celly for starting this thread.

We will try do our best and do what we can do for MUT and we are watching the thread so keep the ideas and supports coming everyone. Thank you!


----------



## Annia (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For an answer to lia's question, honestly i have come to feel like our opinions don't matter too much... even though were asked. I suggested MANY times to have a wedding forum in numerous random threads, and I noticed others suggested it in those threads as well. Nothing ever came of it, and the mods even posted in that thread, so I'm sure they saw the suggestions. I think many of us want to see a wedding forum. So we'll see what happens. Maybe it might be a good idea to have a monthly suggestion thread or at least every few months. I think it's a great way to get feedback / listen to MUT member's opinions.
I think the best way to work out problems is to schedule a sit down (create the monthly or annually suggestion thread) that even may cut down on drama. People can voice their opinions with out exploding at each other in other threads.

Not related to the quote but... to those who are coming up with stuff that's wrong with MUT, let's try to create solutions as well. I am all for pointing things out that don't work but it helps alot to also give possible solutions. It will also help give a better understanding of what's wrong and give some ideas for mods. I mean, you may say something is wrong and they decide to fix it but what if you didn't like how they fixed it?? Just my opinion and my solution is the suggestion thread idea.

Edit: I pm'd Marisol


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 16, 2007)

My question, okay so what's being changed on MUT besides people?

Speaking to Tony.... special annoucements/updates coming up soon or is it still all being talked about amongst the staff?


----------



## Lia (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For an answer to lia's question, honestly i have come to feel like our opinions don't matter too much... even though were asked. I suggested MANY times to have a wedding forum in numerous random threads, and I noticed others suggested it in those threads as well. Nothing ever came of it, and the mods even posted in that thread, so I'm sure they saw the suggestions. I think many of us want to see a wedding forum. So we'll see what happens. Okay, let me give you an inside view of what happens:
When you suggest something, we mods discuss it privately and then ponder if it's a good or bad idea. We all chime in and give our opinions

Grace (empericalbeauty) did suggest the wedding forum and we discussed it. Why we thought it wouldn't be a nice idea? Because many of the girls that participated on Wedding forums felt that they attracted A LOT of drama. We from Mut know we're not drama-prone, but maybe it would attract trolls to our place.

We're thinking on rediscussing the issue again; but then, don't feel hurt , we always read everyone's suggestions and we discuss.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks for letting us know lia.. I know what you mean about trolls, lol...

those bridezillas can be pretty scary. Sigh. I guess it makes sense. It's a shame that a few ruin it for everyone


----------



## Lia (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah - and isn't it always like that? Because of one, everyone pays


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 16, 2007)

I have AIM!!!! oh and Lia, I understand.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for letting us know lia.. I know what you mean about trolls, lol...
those bridezillas can be pretty scary. Sigh. I guess it makes sense. It's a shame that a few ruin it for everyone

haha..true.
I will never be a bridezilla



but those *****es better get my shit right or there will be hell to pay.

::fumes::


----------



## Lia (Nov 16, 2007)

Girls, it may seem that wedon't care, but we do! Send us PMs and if we don't get back to you with an answer, ask us again . Sometimes we forget to answer because we're doing other stuff than being on Mut, but i'm sure everyone wants to help!

Like that, if you have any particular medical issue to ask, don't be afraid to PM me! Shelley did that a few times and i answered her the best i could (note , i'm no doctor, so all i can do is give suggestions).


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 16, 2007)

If we can't have a wedding board, would it be okay to just have one long thread on ideas?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 16, 2007)

Eh, clique-shmique





Can we move the member market place to the bottom of the page? It kinda interrupts the flow to have it right after the make-up forums.

How about:

Announcements - General Chit Chat

Make-Up - Cosmetics

General Beauty

Extras

Member Market Place

Articles

Help &amp; Support

I think this is the way it used to be. I don't know when it was changed, but me no likey.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eh, clique-shmique





Can we move the member market place to the bottom of the page? It kinda interrupts the flow to have it right after the make-up forums.

How about:

Announcements - General Chit Chat

Make-Up - Cosmetics

General Beauty

Extras

Member Market Place

Articles

Help &amp; Support

I think this is the way it used to be. I don't know when it was changed, but me no likey.

I think it might have been changed to try to get more people to visit the MMP. If we move it to the bottom, I'd think that even fewer people would visit it. And that's not really fair to the people who pay to post their sales in there.


----------



## Kallisto (Nov 16, 2007)

I am sorry for bothering you as a newbie, but I would like to note, that it is very difficult to get oriented here for first few moments. The fact is, that missing text in most threads is huge problem. For me now - with only two, three posts, it is question of imagination, what could be there on the place, where the sentence: _To view links or images in this forum your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have x posts._ takes place.

In real this means, that I have to "spam" in ten different threads to become "useful" member. However, I am trying to do my best, so I hope I haven't made you angry.

S.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:
I think it might have been changed to try to get more people to visit the  MMP. If we move it to the bottom, I'd think that even fewer people would visit it. And that's not really fair to the people who pay to post their sales in there. If people wanna read it, they'll read it no matter where it is, but what-ev. And since I'm already in here...
"This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds."

*Emperor of Rome voice* I DO NOT APPRECIATE BEING PUNISHED FOR MY SWIFT FINGERS BY YOUR ANTIQUATED TIME RESTRAINTS! *shakes fist*




(man I love that smiley!LOL)

Originally Posted by *Kallisto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am sorry for bothering you as a newbie, but I would like to note, that it is very difficult to get oriented here for first few moments. The fact is, that missing text in most threads is huge problem. For me now - with only two, three posts, it is question of imagination, what could be there on the place, where the sentence: _To view links or images in this forum your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have x posts._ takes place.In real this means, that I have to "spam" in ten different threads to become "useful" member. However, I am trying to do my best, so I hope I haven't made you angry.

S.

Best way to get your post count up is the games forum. Light it up!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Lia for an answer!



It's cool... I just always wondered why because a mod would be posting in the same thread where I made the suggestion, and there wasn't a "that's a good idea, BUT...." or whatever. It was ignored. I still think if we did a wedding sub forum, like the relationship one, the bridezilla's probably wouldn't flock here... or maybe even notice it. I just want to thank you for an answer, because I constantly wondered this.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Lia for an answer!



It's cool... I just always wondered why because a mod would be posting in the same thread where I made the suggestion, and there wasn't a "that's a good idea, BUT...." or whatever. It was ignored. I still think if we did a wedding sub forum, like the relationship one, the bridezilla's probably wouldn't flock here... or maybe even notice it. I just want to thank you for an answer, because I constantly wondered this. It was not ignored, anything that you all suggest is not ignored, we came to a group decision that we did not need it at that moment. Just because you guys were not told about it, dosent mean that it was ignored.......


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It was not ignored, anything that you all suggest is not ignored, we came to a group decision that we did not need it at that moment. Just because you guys were not told about it, dosent mean that it was ignored....... Okay, that's fine Aprill... but it my opinion, that's NOT cool. Why is it a surprise then that we feel like our opinions don't matter... and our voices aren't heard? It's a simple as just ignoring a post. Hard hard would it be to say, thank's for the idea, we discussed it... but we don't think it something MUT needs right now. After all that I just felt like never sharing my suggestions here.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, that's fine Aprill... but it my opinion, that's NOT cool. Why is it a surprise then that we feel like our opinions don't matter... and our voices aren't heard? It's a simple as just ignoring a post. Hard hard would it be to say, thank's for the idea, we discussed it... but we don't think it something MUT needs right now. After all that I just felt like never sharing my suggestions here. Well dont feel that way and I promise every pm I got, and the stuff from this thread I will make sure to let you guys know when decisions are made. And what those decisions are


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well dont feel that way and I promise every pm I got, and the stuff from this thread I will make sure to let you guys know when decisions are made. And what those decisions are



Thanks! I know you all work hard... I appreciate it! I just felt like no one liked me here, because everytime I brought it up... no one responded, except for a few members who thought that was a good idea also. Thanks it would be nice to know some decisions made from our suggestions.


----------



## Lia (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If we can't have a wedding board, would it be okay to just have one long thread on ideas? I think there's no problem! As long as we keep it drama-free , of course


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 16, 2007)

You know what, I don't get some of the "all high and mighty" attitude some of the MODs carry. Ugh, that was said harshly... I'm sorry but a chip off my shoulder right now.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If we can't have a wedding board, would it be okay to just have one long thread on ideas? You can post anything you want. Just because there isn't a subforum, doesn't mean you can't post about it. If people have questions on wedding make up, you can post it the MU forum...wedding fashion in the fashion forum...wedding issues in the advice corner... hope this helps. 

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eh, clique-shmique




Can we move the member market place to the bottom of the page? It kinda interrupts the flow to have it right after the make-up forums.

How about:

Announcements - General Chit Chat

Make-Up - Cosmetics

General Beauty

Extras

Member Market Place

Articles

Help &amp; Support

I think this is the way it used to be. I don't know when it was changed, but me no likey.

If you look in the main forum, there is a way to compress the forums that you aren't interested in. It is on the right side of the page if you look at the forum heading. PM if you need help. 

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! I know you all work hard... I appreciate it! I just felt like no one liked me here, because everytime I brought it up... no one responded, except for a few members who thought that was a good idea also. Thanks it would be nice to know some decisions made from our suggestions.



Sorry if you felt ignored. I guess one of the things we mods will need to work on is communication with the rest of the users. Please know that we do take everyone's suggestions into account. I apologize if you felt like you weren't taken seriously. I hope you don't feel that way anymore.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 17, 2007)

lol I just figured out how to compress forums. lol This would have been good to know when the market place was added but now im used to it. lol


----------



## Marisol (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I just figured out how to compress forums. lol This would have been good to know when the market place was added but now im used to it. lol hee hee...


----------



## MindySue (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what, I don't get some of the "all high and mighty" attitude some of the MODs carry. Ugh, that was said harshly... I'm sorry but a chip off my shoulder right now.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not trying to offend, but maybe if you girls have a problem with the mods you need to talk to them about it instead of bringing it into the forum. I thought this thread was supposed to be for suggestions how to make MUT better not bashing the MODs. We can't have a strong forum if people are constantly bashing each other. The Mods really do the best they can.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 17, 2007)

Im not saying they don't do a great job, they do. I just feel like sometimes they take their authority too seriously. It's just a forum.

Besides there has been tons of bashing in this thread since it started but just not about mods. (Don't think it's bashing at all though) I don't see why it should be any different. Theyre not like gods or anything, theyre members just like everyone else, and we have already discussed numerous problems going on with members.

BTW I agree with the strong forum thing, and we also cant have a strong forum if we don't feel like the mods are our friends, rather than an authority figure.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 17, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from, Mindy.



I don't hold them in any superior position. I just know that they do a lot of work behind the scenes that we don't always realize. I wasn't just talking about MODs, I was talking about everyone bashing other members. Its not right for anyone to be bashed on here, mod or not. I totally agree with you that it is just a forum. I just want to see everyone get along and enjoy MUT!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, well you only mentioned bashing of the mods. So I didn't think you meant others.

I just meant I get a vibe from mods sometimes that they arent here to be my friend but to be an authority figure. I don't actually consider them that but thats how they come off at times.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 17, 2007)

ouchie


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I don't like people with double L's in their names that are misspelled.


----------



## Lia (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, well you only mentioned bashing of the mods. So I didn't think you meant others.I just meant I get a vibe from mods sometimes that they arent here to be my friend but to be an authority figure. I don't actually consider them that but thats how they come off at times.

The thing is, sometimes we have to act like mom and dad on the forum because otherwise things can go easily down the hill if we act like everyone else (we're regular users as much as everyone, but sometimes we have to act different) - because if we put our feelings out, we can be rude and hurt the forum


----------



## Zoey (Nov 17, 2007)

Right girls,i dont think your being fair to the mods here at all, this is the best moderated forum I ever been to,and EVERY idea just cant be brought to light. Your saying MUT is different,I dont see it like that,i love this forum as much as I did over 2 years ago when i joined. Just think what has changed,mabbe you did...


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 17, 2007)

See, now I feel bad. I started the topic on others feeling left out and I wasn't trying to bash ANYONE. I was not singling anybody out. It was just the way I was feeling and I let it out there. I love everyone. Mindy and Celly, if you think I was targeting you guys, I was not. You are both valuable, important members of MuT and I don't know how this website would be the same without both of you. Please don't take offense to what I posted.

Anyway, I've said my peace about the topic, others have said their peace, can we now move along from it? Kelly was totally right about reaching out to others. I don't have much time on here at all so I really had no room to speak in the first place.

THANK YOU MODS FOR THE CHATROOM BEING TAKEN SERIOUSLY!!!!!!

And I appreciate you for doing the job you do on here.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what, I don't get some of the "all high and mighty" attitude some of the MODs carry. Ugh, that was said harshly... I'm sorry but a chip off my shoulder right now. Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



If you have a problem with individual mods and how they are going about moderating these forums, _please_ pm them privately with your specific concerns.


Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not saying they don't do a great job, they do. I just feel like sometimes they take their authority too seriously. It's just a forum.
BTW I agree with the strong forum thing, and we also cant have a strong forum if we don't feel like the mods are our friends, rather than an authority figure.

As mods, it is not always possible to be friends to everyone.

As far as us taking our responsibilities as moderators too seriously, the mods contribute copious amounts of time and energy (and in some cases money) to this site. Not all that we do is seen, but we have invested in MuT, so it's MUCH more than _just_ a forum to us. So, yes, we do tend to take things very seriously at times.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am grateful to all of the mods. Every mod, who I went to for help, has helped me on numerous times for little things I needed answered. I don't think they act better than anyone else, YES they have more authority then we do... but someone needs to. It wouldn't be a forum without the mods... unless you want a chaotic one.


----------



## Lia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yup. I think most of you never went to a forum where drama runs freely - it's a PITA. Anything becomes a 9-pages discussion and bashing


----------



## Saje (Nov 17, 2007)

How did we get to bashing mods now? As a moderator/administrator in another community - mods are supposed to be the authoritative figures - its hard to be your friend and impose rules at the same time. Mods always walk a fine line of being accused of being too strict or playing favorites. We can try to be your friend - but then get called unfriendly for exercising rules?

ITA that MUT is greatly moderated. Didnt see an issue there - honestly... didnt see a whole lot of issues with MUT until this thread. But thats what this was for, right?


----------



## Nox (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I don't like people with double L's in their names that are misspelled. Celly, you are just a mess! 
I think what you need, is another blast of musk. Inhale.


----------



## Geek (Nov 17, 2007)

Even though I don't intervene much, I'm very close to closing this thread. Saje ^^ has it exactly right. I hope you all read her post here ^^.

*Plainly put:*

People, we try very hard, especially the moderators. Cut some slack



Behind the scenes, there is allot of work continuously going on. The MUT moderators are people too. Let's kick back, all have a HUGE group hug, and have a good time on MUT. I have provided(and will continue to provide) MUT for you all. The moderators basically run the site, but still there is a few standing orders from me to them..."Keep the drama out, keep the spammers down, be nice, and most of all...have fun". From the girls who know me, I am a positive, upbeat admin here. We are looking at the "minutes" or list from this thread on what we can do the change things a little.

*Member Market Place and the ads elsewhere:*

People, this is what keeps us alive and online, so please don't "collapse" them or ignore them. Without them, we close the site. Visit them whenever possible.

So lets get back on track in this thread please


----------



## Nox (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The thing is, sometimes we have to act like mom and dad on the forum because otherwise things can go easily down the hill if we act like everyone else (we're regular users as much as everyone, but sometimes we have to act different) - because if we put our feelings out, we can be rude and hurt the forum I agree. It is a tight line to walk. I am a moderator of another large forum. It's a tough thing to do at times when things go bad. No doubt about it.
It seems like the suggestions have pretty much been made.

I'm going do the wrap-up minutes and PM them to Aprill.

This definitely was a learning experience.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 17, 2007)

I think everyone is completely entitled to their opinion and i don't know how it got to bashing the mods..but either way..if you feel that way..why not say it...it is after all our opinions and we should have a right to voice it out.

If you don't like how things are run..go somewhere else or start a new site. I won't elaborate how i feel about MUT because there is a certain place and time for things and i notice how some mods and other users get either opinionated or touchy..so i won't go there..

I have a couple of other sites that i usually vent on what goes on here..but usually it's only a vent and nothing more. MUT isn't everything nor my whole life..so..it doesn't matter...

just like with any other chatroom, forums..you get users who don't like mods..or mods who are lame authority figures who demand respect...and for the most part..don't like it..leave..i've experienced too much drama online..and if someone feels like they should close the thread cuz it's getting too heated or controversial...uhm..yea...talk about not expressing our opinions..but that's just me.

Anyway..back to topic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok thanks for all the opinions on the moderators. Please, girls, no more moderator discussion in this thread at all, that is not what this thread was in the first place.

Let's move on from that subject or I'll move this thread to the cage.

End of story


----------



## Lia (Nov 18, 2007)

Lets talk about positive things:

What do you think about a new review challenge?


----------



## Nox (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lets talk about positive things:
What do you think about a new review challenge?

Awww man!



You mean I have to go shopping for new makeup to put in the reviews *again*? Okay, it's a deal!!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 18, 2007)

Dude, im seriously sorry for affending people.

I will not agree that I was bashing though. Far from bashing.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ....If you look in the main forum, there is a way to compress the forums that you aren't interested in. It is on the right side of the page if you look at the forum heading. PM if you need help....

THANK YOU!!! *big sloppy kisses* My next child is gonna be Marisol, girl or boy.




I KEED, I KEED, but seriously, thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lets talk about positive things:
What do you think about a new review challenge?

Excellent idea, Lia.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 18, 2007)

is there a way to be notified when someone comments on your profile? Im not one to check my profile everyday.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 18, 2007)

I think a review challenge would be awesome. I know I need to get my butt in gear and write some. This would give me a lot of incentive to.


----------



## Geek (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

is there a way to be notified when someone comments on your profile? Im not one to check my profile everyday. 


This was way off topic, but no, not at the moment. Please post all tech support questions into the tech support forums.



Thanks


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't think it was off topic, its a way of people trying to communicate with each other and improve communication on the site as a whole. but ok.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 18, 2007)

I opened this thread for discussion of all types of things - good or bad, mod or member (and no, no one is "bashing" a mod. Its how I felt about some of their behaviors... ) as my first post clarified. And I've heard of the changes being done now and feel somewhat satisfied about that and that's all I wanted from it, a change.

Didn't mean to be such a hag... maybe, well, yeah... hags do that often.

But chea... I'm bored now.

And nox, no thank you to musk. Aprill knows her name is misspelled, muaha ah shit. You heart me, APRIL. You know it.


----------



## Lia (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww man!




You mean I have to go shopping for new makeup to put in the reviews *again*? Okay, it's a deal!!!






Yeah baby! Last year , our winner and 2nd runner wrote on a total of more than *800 reviews! *That's overwhelming...
I wanna see if someone is going to beat that


----------



## Nox (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah baby! Last year , our winner and 2nd runner wrote on a total of more than *800 reviews! *That's overwhelming...
I wanna see if someone is going to beat that





^



No way!!! Are you serious...800 Reveiws?!? That is intense. There is no way I am going to approach that kind of number.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 18, 2007)

lol man. I was proud of my 75 reviews.

Guess I'll write a few more next week.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^



No way!!! Are you serious...800 Reveiws?!? That is intense. There is no way I am going to approach that kind of number. That 800 was between two people. The user that won wrote 423 which is still an amazing number of reviews.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 18, 2007)

A review challenge would be fantastic!


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A review challenge would be fantastic! I agree!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 20, 2007)

im in!! but i think it should be done in like jan or feb because theyre the slow boring months imo


----------



## Aprill (Dec 8, 2007)

I wanted to bump this to let you guys know that we are working on all of the things that were suggested.


----------

